# AVG taking too long to scan?



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello
Sorry for making a general sort of post, I hope someone can find the time to put in a reply.I am running AVG antivirus (the free version) on a P4-2.4Ghz, 1.5GB memory, 40 GB HDD machine with Windows XP(SP2) and Ubuntu 7.10 dual boot (with Windows having 20 GB for itself).Am running AVG on the 'scan all files' setting and a complete system scan takes about 1 hour and 20 minutes or thereabouts. There is only about 11 Gb of data (139367 files scanned, AVG said). My question is, is my antivirus taking too long a time to scan the system or is it an acceptable time frame? Should I just set AVG to 'scan only infectible files' ? Thank you for your patience in reading this through.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi corsair and welcome to *TSF*.:smile:

That doesn't sound like an awful amount of time to me. Cleaning your temp files prior to scanning may reduce the scanning time a little bit. The following software is quite good in cleaning temp files on a regular basis:

Download *ATF Cleaner by Atribune* and save it to your Desktop. 
Double click *ATF-Cleaner.exe *to run the program. 
Check the boxes to the left of: 

*Windows Temp 
Current User Temp 
All Users Temp 
Temporary Internet Files 
Prefetch 
Java Cache*
The rest are optional - if you want to remove the lot, check "*Select All*". 

Finally click *Empty Selected*. When you get the "*Done Cleaning*" message, click *OK*. 

If you use the Firefox or Opera browsers, you can use this program as a quick way to tidy those up as well. 

*Firefox :*
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.

*Opera :*
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.

When you have finished, click on the *Exit* button in the Main menu. 

For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu

Hope this helps.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day corsair,

Adding to the excellent advice *amateur* has given, I would like to offer my 10¢ worth, as I am a Beta Tester for Grisoft® (the makers of AVG™), and also have their product.
AVG™ _will_ take that amount of time (sometimes more), depending on the detail of the scan you have requested it to do.
I have AVG™ Internet Security Suite 7.5 (The Professional paid Version) on my machine, which has a 80GB HDD partitioned into about two 40GB Drives.
The scanning time is usually 1 Hour 34 Minutes for a full system scan and about 56 Minutes just for my C: partition, (36% used). The D: partition is 32% used.
Personally I would not be too worried about the length of time it takes, just so long as it does the job for you.

Kind Regards,


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi
Thank you for the kind replies .
amateur: sir, ty for the welcome  I will get ATF cleaner and see how I go.Tyvm
chauffeur2 : yes sir, I'll just leave AVG be and let it do its work and not worry about the time taken.Tyvm for replying


----------



## grizzley52 (Aug 29, 2007)

Asking a question from AVG is kind of a bit of a pain in....... so as you posted re time - I use flash drives all the time - I'm used to Norton where I could scan a new anything before I opened it --- on my new lap top, when I pop in a flash drive it opens automatically so I wonder if AVG is scanning the flash drive or not?? Thanks in advance, M


----------

